# Accommodation for young professional in cape town



## hornet33 (Dec 25, 2013)

HI,
I would like to ask about housing options for a young professional in cape town.
Interested in flat share,single room rent or something like a college campus accommodation if there is any in cpt.

I saw a complex on loop 179 st,with good prices and a lot of rooms to choose from but read a review that it is a very dangerous area to stay.All prices on major sites like arbnb,booking ect are very steep from what i can see.

Any info on good areas to stay and long term hostel-hotel-apartments-campus areas would be much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

hornet33 said:


> HI,
> I would like to ask about housing options for a young professional in cape town.
> Interested in flat share,single room rent or something like a college campus accommodation if there is any in cpt.
> 
> ...


Loop street is not a very dangerous area to stay. So if you like that place I would stay there.

I myself like apartments that have security (front desk) I would rather pay a little more for added security if I am staying in an apartment.

But, before you book a place where are you working or studying? And do you have a car while you will be in Cape Town?


----------



## hornet33 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply.

Apartments that have security sounds better.Can u give me some info on how much the rent is for apartments with a front desk is.
Transport is a must from what i have been told.Can u get around without a car in CP?
I am looking for accommodation in areas near bellville,but am willing to do extra kilometers if there are other better places worth looking into.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

hornet33 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Apartments that have security sounds better.Can u give me some info on how much the rent is for apartments with a front desk is.
> Transport is a must from what i have been told.Can u get around without a car in CP?
> I am looking for accommodation in areas near bellville,but am willing to do extra kilometers if there are other better places worth looking into.


Hi,

Are you going to be working or going to school in Bellville? The reason is I wouldn't really live in that area unless I didn't have a car and I was on a tight budget.

How long are you going to be in South Africa for? 

If you don't have a car and you don't live where you are going to be working or going to school each day then you are going to have to call a taxi company every day.


----------



## hornet33 (Dec 25, 2013)

hello,

Ill be in SA for a short time unfortunately,and will return if all goes well money wise with a job offering i have.So doing as much research as possible.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

hornet33 said:


> hello,
> 
> Ill be in SA for a short time unfortunately,and will return if all goes well money wise with a job offering i have.So doing as much research as possible.


Hi,

Ok, so it sounds like you aren't going to be there very long?

Is there a reason you wanted to be in Bellville? Is that where your potential job might be?

Check out gumtree.co.za and look for apartments there.


----------



## hornet33 (Dec 25, 2013)

2fargone said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ok, so it sounds like you aren't going to be there very long?
> 
> ...


Yes that's were the job might be.gumtree seems to have everything,Thank you for your replies.


----------



## Bax (Dec 28, 2013)

*Accommodation*

I think you should consider the city bowl and areas like Gardens, Tamboerskloof, Oranjizicht, Bo Kaap, De Waterkant, Green Point, Vredehoek. In the Southern Suburbs you could consider Rondebosch as the University of Cape Town is substantial and there are lots of house and flat share options there too. You can look on gumtree for flat and house shares. You can also look for cottages to let in people's gardens. Often people let out a cottage on their property whilst occupying the main house. This gives you the security etc. Loop Street is very busy, funky, vibey, noisy and bang in the centre of town. There is transport and you can walk to lots of bars, restaurants, coffee shops etc. One needs to be street wise but not paranoid. You need to avoid walking at night alone and avoid quiet areas. You must not hike on the mountain, unless in large groups and let someone know where you are going. You should keep to the well known tracks and don't travel with valuables. Avoid driving in your car with your mobile phone and computer visible. Obviously lock your house and use security doors and windows. Be vigilant. Belville is off the beaten track and unless there is a reason for your looking at it - don't. Most of all, enjoy yourself. You will love it here.


----------



## hornet33 (Dec 25, 2013)

Bax said:


> I think you should consider the city bowl and areas like Gardens, Tamboerskloof, Oranjizicht, Bo Kaap, De Waterkant, Green Point, Vredehoek. In the Southern Suburbs you could consider Rondebosch as the University of Cape Town is substantial and there are lots of house and flat share options there too. You can look on gumtree for flat and house shares. You can also look for cottages to let in people's gardens. Often people let out a cottage on their property whilst occupying the main house. This gives you the security etc. Loop Street is very busy, funky, vibey, noisy and bang in the centre of town. There is transport and you can walk to lots of bars, restaurants, coffee shops etc. One needs to be street wise but not paranoid. You need to avoid walking at night alone and avoid quiet areas. You must not hike on the mountain, unless in large groups and let someone know where you are going. You should keep to the well known tracks and don't travel with valuables. Avoid driving in your car with your mobile phone and computer visible. Obviously lock your house and use security doors and windows. Be vigilant. Belville is off the beaten track and unless there is a reason for your looking at it - don't. Most of all, enjoy yourself. You will love it here.


Thank you for the info,much appreciated bax.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I have to agree with everyone - bellville isn't where you want to stay. one option not mentioned here is the Century City area. My reasoning is that it's pretty much gated estate living - so you'll have the security component. There are TONS of properties available for rental. Secondly - it's not terribly far from Belleville and beats doing the drive from all the way downtown. There's also arguably the biggest mall within South Africa (Canal Walk) right inside of Century City - so shopping / dining won't be an issue. It's on the MyCity line( the good bus system you don't have to be afraid to ride), and I am pretty sure you can get from Century City to Belville that way.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh and expect to pay give or take R6000+ a month for anything remotely decent.


----------



## hornet33 (Dec 25, 2013)

MissGlobal said:


> I have to agree with everyone - bellville isn't where you want to stay. one option not mentioned here is the Century City area. My reasoning is that it's pretty much gated estate living - so you'll have the security component. There are TONS of properties available for rental. Secondly - it's not terribly far from Belleville and beats doing the drive from all the way downtown. There's also arguably the biggest mall within South Africa (Canal Walk) right inside of Century City - so shopping / dining won't be an issue. It's on the MyCity line( the good bus system you don't have to be afraid to ride), and I am pretty sure you can get from Century City to Belville that way.


Compairing Bellville to Century City i see the differences,you pay 3000+ more p/m on a apartment but have a decent place to stay.Along with all the extras you highlighted above. 
Cape town seems like a very nice place to live- donno what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Oz_Child (Jan 28, 2013)

Hornet,

In another post you mentioned 2-3 months...i take it that your employer is not going to arrange accommodation? Just bare in mind that most people won't do a lease on an apartment for less than six months, the norm is 12 months. Month to month lease will cost you more.

There are a few youth hostels in SA. When on a budget in Europe this is where we stayed. So these will be your best bet in terms of cost. Check out: www.greenelephant.co.za. I haven't stayed there because my sister-in-law lives in Strand but anything close by the university will be safe. My company (Engineering & Project Management Firm) has an office in Bellville but I have never stayed in the area. I don't think many people live where they work in CPT because there are plenty of cars on the road.

Hope this helps, all the best with the research!


----------



## hornet33 (Dec 25, 2013)

Oz_Child said:


> Hornet,
> 
> In another post you mentioned 2-3 months...i take it that your employer is not going to arrange accommodation? Just bare in mind that most people won't do a lease on an apartment for less than six months, the norm is 12 months. Month to month lease will cost you more.
> 
> ...


I have also been looking at some hostels,Green elephant is the best one i have seen so far. No discussions on accommodation have been made yet,at least in europe companies seldomly pay any relocation-accommodation expenses
for entry level candidates.

As i have only lived in Joburg i wanted to know a little about cape town and were to do my research.i can see from all your replies (and thanx for all of them ) its best to find a good area to stay and get a car to move around.this is quite different from europe standards were its best to seek accommodation near work/studies due to the chaotic rush hours both in private and public transportation's.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Yep - here safety trumps commute! And generally in Cape Town , the safer an area - the more expensive. The same applies to proximity to the ocean / amenities.


----------

